# John Deere 400



## sleepyhead416 (Oct 4, 2012)

My 400 quits running after 2 hours ? Starts right back up stalls in a couple mins ? replaced the normal points plugs wires coil Has clear fuel filter on it never dry?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Runs for 2 hours with no problems, then shuts down? I don't know what would allow a 2 hour run before causing a problem. Stuff like the coil getting hot and shorting out generally happens in 15-20 minutes........ Does it do this only when cutting grass (the PTO engaged)? or will it shut down just running and maybe pulling a cart or sweeper (PTO turned off)?


----------



## sleepyhead416 (Oct 4, 2012)

never tryed w/0 cutting grass i'll let u know


----------



## sleepyhead416 (Oct 4, 2012)

Same thing STOPS W/O mower engauged.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I'm thinking it's electrical, because if it was fuel, it wouldn't typically run for a couple of hours. You said you had replaced the points. plugs and wires. Have you replaced the coil itself? Is there a spark visible right after it quits?


----------



## mowerguru (Oct 24, 2012)

Does it run with a full tank? Notice it stop running with half tank? Have you checked your fuel cap vent? Try loosening your fuel cap after it dies and listen for pressure to escape from tank. If it does replace your cap. If it dies when you have half a tank replace your fuel pick up tube. If none apply to your situation when engine dies pull a spark plug immediately and check ignition by grounding plug to block and turn engine over.


----------



## sleepyhead416 (Oct 4, 2012)

What I found was it was losing spark. When I had governor off I set points to 020 why it moved I have no idea. Working on it today. even with points set 017 spark seems weak. I changed coil with a known good one.


----------



## sleepyhead416 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to try another condenser.


----------



## mowerguru (Oct 24, 2012)

If your points went out of adjustment or goes out again replace the plunger that controls the points


----------



## sleepyhead416 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll let you know what gos on its not mine. I replaced condenser spark was very strong.


----------

